# Driftwood decay



## midnightmadman (Dec 13, 2007)

Could driftwood decay add to the bio load on a tank?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

bio load... hmm good question. I dont think so. But the decay will dirty up the water and the tannins will turn your water a tint of yellow/brown.

i have a piece of really soft drift wood that is decaying you can say and i havent noticed anything other than alot of little wood pieces that my pleco has chewed off.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Its not that offen drift wood really decays properly unless you get a crap piece, but if it decays alot there will be alot of bio-load, as its natural,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

To be honest I never heard of driftwood producing ammonia in a tank. Even if it did the bacteria would populate to adjust for any increase so I would not worry about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Ammonia in a aquarium comes from the amine group that's on each amino acid that forms a protein. When the protein is digested, by fish or bacteria, that amine is released into the water as ammonia.

Driftwood, is composed primarily of cellulose. Wood doesn't contain alot of protein, so it won't release much ammonia in your water as it decomposes.

The real issue with decomposing wood in a aquarium is the pH falling too low, the water turing turid or stained tan, and the wood pulp clogging up your filtration system.


----------

